

LeapMotion VR Developer Mount - wildpeaks
https://www.leapmotion.com/product/vr

======
wildpeaks
Natural interaction is definitely the next big thing for VR and that mount
will elegantly replace the current "duct tape the leap motion to the headset"
homegrown solutions :)

